# need input regarding ebay



## Hien (Sep 7, 2017)

I bought plants from this person 2 times before , he/she did send them ( a little bit slow with shipping)

This time it is much longer than before , and too long comparing to other sellers .
I bought 2 more plants on ebay from the same seller, Paid full on July 8th . Today is Sept 07/2017, I do not like to bother sellers too much with communication so I rarely contact them.
On this case, I did initiate the contact a week ago, and the answer is the temperature is too high for the safety of the plants.
The seller hasn't sent anything so far, also did not mark the item as shipped yet either.
-Does ebay has a time limit to when I should put a claim with ebay ? 
-Is it as long as it is not marked "shipped" it is ok? what is the time limit for shipping?
-Could the seller wait until the item no longer appear on your record , so you can not claim anymore?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 7, 2017)

two months is a very long time

time limit on shipping is somewhere around a week (from purchase date till mailing)

You can request a refund ..the process takes a few days though

The item will appear on your record of items purchased for several years 

I would claim a refund ASAP


----------



## silence882 (Sep 7, 2017)

You've been more than patient. Definitely start the process for a refund.


----------



## Kalyke (Sep 7, 2017)

Some people mark shipped as soon as they print a label. Ebay does have a time limit. I was a seller at one time (hope to be again soon).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2017)

Contac y them again to confirm a shipping date


----------



## Hien (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the needed information.
Some vendors really do not understand how important shipping time is in the buyers' perspective (one of the factors in repeating business)


----------

